# brushy fork



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

Me and a couple buddies hit up brushy fork the other night,first off we hit up the 799 bridges cast netting for shad dident catch too many at all we casted that net for probley an hour before we got enough to fish with.after that we headed down to brushy for it was slow all night we fished from 1am till 8am only caught 2 in between 17 and 20 inches did have one get to the bank and break the line never got to see it but to break 20lb test must have been a good one.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for the report. What part of the state is Brushy Fork in?


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

it is in the SE part off ohio..its the back waters of clendening lake..


----------

